# Wild Skies (Anthro Dieselpunk RPG)



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wet Ink Games said:
			
		

> Wild Skies is a story-driven, dieselpunk RPG of anthropomorphic animals, where sky pirates fight for survival over 1930's Europe.


Any fans of Crimson Skies?


			
				Wet Ink Games said:
			
		

> Europa Tempest is the first book to explore the world of Wild Skies. Its focus is Europe, where everyone is still reeling from the aftermath of the Great War, which never really ended. Instead, 1918 was the year revolutions on the homefront engulfed all of the major combatants. Nations fragmented and loyalties were confused. In the years since then four major nations have remade themselves from the chaos. England is now the center of the Hedge, a fully-militarized authoritarian state with the world's most powerful air navy. France remains divided between the fascists and republicans, both claiming to embody the French spirit. Germany is still ruled by the Kaiser and has built a ruthless land fighting force ready to flex its muscles. In Russia, the Bear Tsar officially rules from his flying palace but many act in his name advancing their own agendas. In between and on the margins mercenary companies and air pirates eke out a living.
> 
> Many mercenaries are ex-soldiers from one of the old national armies with nothing to go back to. Others are young adventurers looking to make their own way in a dangerous new world. Free spirits, criminals, political refugees and opportunists travel together and call the Wild Skies home. Using the easy and intuitive character creation system, players can create the countless animal crew members and amass great wealth, take them on a journey of self-discovery or lead them on a path of revenge against an old foe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Belinski (Sep 5, 2017)

This...sounds awesome


----------



## Jack Belinski (Sep 5, 2017)

Can you possibly tell me more?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 5, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Can you possibly tell me more?





Spoiler: obligatory joke











I unfortunately only know about as much as the Kickstarter link provides. Other than that, I know that Chuck Walton, who did illustration artwork for RIFTS and SPLICERS, is responsible for some of the artwork already featured.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Oct 31, 2017)

I just bought a copy of the pdf today and I'm combing through it. I might consider running a short session to test it out if anyone's interested.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Oct 31, 2017)

Scratch that. I just finished reading a fair chuck of the materials. And I am afraid to say that for the most part the game mechanics are rather broken and nonsensical. Which is disappointing! The setting seems so captivating.


----------

